# Anyone know what wheels these are?



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would say 19" Black 5 Spoke with an polished lip. More than likely there are 4 of them on the car.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks something like a HELO HE845


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

that spoiler ruined it, otherwise would have been hot


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

20x8.5 Lenso ES7


----------

